# The Muppets Bohemian Rhapsody



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2009)

YouTube - The Muppets Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Daniel (Nov 25, 2009)

Too highbrow for me


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2009)

:lol: I love Animal.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Too highbrow for me



Most of the Muppets have highbrows :bad:  



David Baxter said:


> :lol: I love Animal.



I always liked Animal to and Gonzo.  I thought it was so funny him singing behind his chickens :lol:


----------

